# Pathfinder And Rs21



## Keith f (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey all, 
Just though I would share my recent experience towing a rs21 with a 2006 Pathfinder. 
we just bought a used 2007 Outback RS21. I used a WDH and sway bar.
We loaded the trailer light and with no water.
Towing was fine on the flat land. We were camping at about 5400 feet starting at home at about 3000. So not a huge climb....
The pathfinder actually did a great job getting up the hill. The only issues we had were on the drive on the interstate. (only about 10 miles)
I never felt unsafe but I could definitely tell when the big rigs went by.
So short story is that while I think the pathfinder can tow the rs21 I don't think it is a good match. I cant imagine taking a long trip with this combo. 
Im looking for a Tahoe, Armada, Yukon or Durango!

Keith


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!
Maybe you didn't have enough weight forward? Tongue weight should be 10-15% of trailer weight. Too little and it could sway easily. Just a thought....
What type of WDH do you have?


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

I towed my 19ft hybrid trailer fully loaded with my previous tow vehicle an 06 Frontier with the same engine as your pathfinder... towed great cud feel the hills tho....


----------



## Keith f (Jan 19, 2011)

john7349 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com!
> Maybe you didn't have enough weight forward? Tongue weight should be 10-15% of trailer weight. Too little and it could sway easily. Just a thought....
> What type of WDH do you have?


Well it probably would be a good idea to get the setup weighed. I didn't do that. It wasn't so much that it swayed it was that when big rigs passet it felt like I was getting pulled over to the other lane. It wasn't real bad but it was noticeable. Im not sure on the WDH. It came with the trailer. It is 12000 lbs though I did notice that. I also didnt really do anything to set up the wdh. The guy I bought the trailer said just put it in the 2nd link of the chain. I guess I should really try and make sure it is all set before I ditch my current TV.









Keith


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Something bigger should be in your future. The reason I say this is everytime you go camping you will probably add something to the load. You'll be amazed after a year how much stuff you have in the TV and TT.

kevin


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you realize that the rated towing capacity of a 2006 Pathfinder is 500 lbs less that the gross weight of a 2007 21RS?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Doesnt matter what you do. Your combo is an accident waiting to happen.

Get a rig like you said, Tahoe, Armada, Expedition, Durango..

Carey


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Of those Expy or Armada haven't highest towing capacity and longest wheelbases.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Keith f said:


> Hey all,
> Just though I would share my recent experience towing a rs21 with a 2006 Pathfinder.
> we just bought a used 2007 Outback RS21. I used a WDH and sway bar.
> We loaded the trailer light and with no water.
> ...


rented an eddie bauer expedition and a tahoe in the last few months. I've always been a cheyy fan, but that expedition really made me want a 2nd look if I go for another SUV. Dont know the towing rating differences, but the comfort and feel I saw would warrant a look at them anyways!


----------

